# Interesting Interview



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Interesting interview! Part 2 is really interesting as well he definately has a vision.

Had to laugh when he said the kennel hands picking up dog shit are the only people who make money out of dogs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYKan_CYZg8&feature=share


----------



## Cassandra Lane (Jul 2, 2010)

Loved it. Especially his analogy of e-collars. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

brad robert said:


> Had to laugh when he said the kennel hands picking up dog shit are the only people who make money out of dogs.


I laughed at that too because it comes from a guy that makes his money out of dogs. 



Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Yep a very good analogy of the e-collar and some interesting thoughts on sch and bringing money in for bringing out the best trainers.Also Mr Bellons training philosophies on consequences was well said too i liked it.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the link,I enjoyed it!


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Interesting interview. Interesting that he feels it should become a professional (for money) sport. All in all, very interesting interview.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

I would like to see money added to dog sports. I just dont know where the money comes from. It already takes all the money a club can scrounge up just to do a trial.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

kerry engels said:


> Thanks for the link,I enjoyed it!



Me, too.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

I tend to agree with most of the interview. However I don't agree with making a living on trialing dogs. This will just lead to more breeding for point dogs. I can get behind some prize money, cover costs of trialing type of prize for say top ten competitors, with a little extra for 1-3 place, but not a living.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> I would like to see money added to dog sports. I just dont know where the money comes from. It already takes all the money a club can scrounge up just to do a trial.


From sponsors. Professional Schutzhund or Ring would be like any other Professional sport. You have BIG money in MLB and the NFL but you still have the minor leagues and College, High School Little League Pop Warner etc. etc.
Carlos Rojas and Ray Carlisle did a couple of Masters Schutzhund Tournaments, where they gave out thousands of dollars in prize money. I can see that working and not having prize money involved in local club trials or UScA and/or DVG


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I have always felt that some type of dogsport could become a spectator type sport, that the average public would enjoy watching...something that could get TV airtime, maybe even a reality type TV series...you know like follow a few dogs/trainers around...anything really...but a common attitude in dogsports is to be low-key, and not publicize the dogsport...so probably will never happen. 

SCHUTZHUND is not gonna be that type of thing, most likely. it is really just too boring for most people to get interested in. 

Think of all the really stupid things that can pack stadiums full of people, dogsport could as well I think..


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> SCHUTZHUND is not gonna be that type of thing, most likely. it is really just too boring for most people to get interested in.


I sort of agree with you Joby but any dogsport is more exciting than golf. 

I think that if we ever see a sponsored pro dogsport it's going to be agility, flyball, or freestyle.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> From sponsors. Professional Schutzhund or Ring would be like any other Professional sport. You have BIG money in MLB and the NFL but you still have the minor leagues and College, High School Little League Pop Warner etc. etc.
> Carlos Rojas and Ray Carlisle did a couple of Masters Schutzhund Tournaments, where they gave out thousands of dollars in prize money. I can see that working and not having prize money involved in local club trials or UScA and/or DVG


 
Thomas, have you seen the dirty shit people pull for a trophy, imagine what they will do for 10k. 

No purses... 

Run it like NASCAR where the majority of the competetiors money comes from endorsements and sponsors. 

And I think a perfect place to start is not with the competetiors but the helpers.....put em' in a set of scratch pants with purina all over it, or tri tronics...or VCA vet clinics. Then start allowing the competetiors to follow suit. Wearing Monster energy drink hats and shit.

But keep money from being the prize. 

I think it once it becomes cash prizes paid by the sanctioning body...your going to have corruption.

It's not going to be a spectator sport for the man who has no interest in dogs or training for sure. But we do not need to have that. There is professional fishing. Samething


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Aside from exposure and sponsors...

I think if it was a large organization, sponsors would not be needed to put up prize money for big trials. membership alone could do that if the organization was so inclined...

How many members are there in say USCA? how much of dues go to the ORG? How much of the trial entry fees? 

Raise a membership fee by a few or 5 bucks a year, raise trial entry fees by a few or 5 bucks, have sanctioned clubs kick in a small monthly fee of a couple bucks...

How much money could that raise for prize money for say regional and national trials?

I am sure there are alot of expenses, a few salaries maybe for empolyees..but it seems that hosting clubs pay for the trial costs, so what is all the money spent on? just curious...and how big is the bank account? it does not seem like a big stretch for prize money, if someone wanted to do it...

it seems that no matter the venue, the orginizations make money from events, even if the hosting/promoting parties lose money...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

James Downey said:


> Thomas, have you seen the dirty shit people pull for a trophy, imagine what they will do for 10k.
> 
> No purses...
> 
> ...


corruption is a possibility for sure...
I have seen plenty of PP events with prize money, and some for sure had corruption when it came to who won..but I have also held and been at plenty with prize money that were run fairly..

You are probably right though...people bitch enough now about decoys and judges, without money, imagine the bitching that might occur with big money on the line...

The only way to get sponsorship on that level would be national exposure via media...TV Radio Web Print....


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's a thought. Why not just leave well enough alone?


----------



## Gregory Doud (Nov 10, 2008)

James Downey said:


> Thomas, have you seen the dirty shit people pull for a trophy, imagine what they will do for 10k.
> 
> No purses...
> 
> ...


 


As James stated, some would argue that the big championships right now are corrupt. 


Here is an article by Armin Bushmann, a former FMBB world champion and also world championship helper who seems to be disgusted with the politics that are being played at the big European championships.


http://www.hunde-sport.org/media/en_critical.pdf


----------

